# MAF cleaning and stock intake tube questions...



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

When you guys clean the mafs do you remove the black part where the connector is at, you know it has those torx screws I think, or do you just hold the whole thing in your hand is spray inside and out? 

Also if you look at this picture do you see all those dots then theres some empty spce before in touchesd the rubber boot, does the edge of the rubber boot suppose to be flush with those dots or is this fine in the picture? Thanks




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Remove the sensor from the car and the rubber boots before cleaning. As long as that piece with the dots is inserted into the rubber boot far enough to hold it tight and keep the dirt out, your good to go.


----------

